
A Thread: Simple SaaS Stack For Less Than 20$/Month - igrabes
https://twitter.com/IGrabill/status/1221850164559638529
======
igrabes
Hey all, I've been building SaaS products for over 10 years now and I compiled
a long thread explaining how I think about building a small SaaS project from
scratch.

For the people just starting out, I think it can be helpful. For the
experienced, I'd love to hear your feedback.

Here is a summary of the thread:

-NO JS frameworks

-Solo Dev

-Simplified devops

-Get MVP built in 1-2 weeks (if not less)

-Cost < $20/month

[https://twitter.com/IGrabill/status/1221850164559638529?s=20](https://twitter.com/IGrabill/status/1221850164559638529?s=20)

Thanks!

